# impossible de démarrer windows depuis passage high sierra



## nik75011 (11 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé récemment sous high-sierra et je viens de me rendre compte que je ne pouvais plus redémarrer sur Win10 que j'avais installé auparavant.

ma partition existe toujours puisque quand je fais diskutil list, j'ai le résultat suivant :





J'utilisais bootchamp pour redémarrer sous windows depuis Mac et voici ce qu'il me dit lorsque j'essaye de redémarrer sous windows :




la partition apparait bien dans l'utilitaire de disque :




mais je ne vois plus la partition Boot Camp quand je vais dans les préférences système disque de démarrage et quand je redémarre avec option, aucun choix possible.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait déjà eu le problème et une idée de comment le résoudre (si possible en évitant de tout supprimer et tout réinstaller) ?

D'avance merci


----------



## nik75011 (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

quelques précisions supplémentaires.

Grâce à Paragon NTFS et son menu, j'ai pu redémarrer ma partition Windows grâce au choix "Démarrer à l'aide de Microsoft Windows (UEFI)". Tout fonctionne bien sous Windows à l'exception du redémarrage sous mac depuis le menu BootCamp.
Pour pouvoir redémarrer sous MacOS il faut que je garde option appuyé jusqu'à voir le choix de disques de démarrage.

donc ça fonctionne de manière imparfaite puisque dans le menu démarrage des préférences système, je n'ai toujours pas la possibilité de démarrer depuis la partition windows bootcamp qui n'apparait pas. Si quelqu'un a une solution pour rendre cela plus fonctionnel, je suis preneur.

D'avance merci


----------

